# Good news....bad news



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

The good news is that at 58,000 cfs outflow TRA has managed to stabilize the lake elevation at 132.6 ft. The flow at Rosser gauge just south of Dallas on the main river has evened out at 22,000 cfs.
That means that the lake level will slowly decline over the next 10 days. Also the flow at the dam will also decline to no more than 30,000 cfs in the same period.
By mid-June the flow should be back to the normal one gate and the water clarity will be good.

The bad news is the Dallas/North Texas forecast is for heavy thunderstorms for the next six days. It that happens then...............Forget the above. The lake will be muddy will into July!!!!!!

BTW from my perch here in W. Oklahoma it appears our drought is over. A great wheat crop but way too wet to even think about a harvest at this time.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

Mr Sunbeam, you are simply a wealth of information. I, for one, truly enjoy reading your very informative posts regarding Lake Livingston and the Trinity River System.
Thank you Sir.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Blue cats all the way to East Bay!


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope all is well, Jerold. Any of those twisters, come close? We're just tired of the rain, here. Stay in touch!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Sunbeam We do miss you and all your world knowledge down here. Hope the Girls are doing well and you all stay safe up there. Thank for all the insight on the river it helps me a lot. BTW please send 3 gals of banana pudding as I can never make it as good as yours. Tony


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks SB!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for your continued input, SB. You're wise beyond *my* years and always have good info. I see a soaking from NM combined with gulf moisture that's gonna probably soak us on LBJ this weekend, some are speculating it'll dump in SETX as well. One of many to come. Some long range forecasts have predicted soakers until mid June...
I agree Jerold, seems the drought is over for many of our regions, we are saturated on top of saturated here...


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

According to TV news Lake Lewisville north of Dallas may flow over the bypass spill way today. All of the shore area facilities under 4-6 feet of water now.
Guess where that water is headed?
Dallas has only received light showers the last 24 hours but days of thunderstorms in the forecast all next week.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Checked all of the Dallas city gauges just before Midnight Saturday. They got 1 to 1 1/2 inch average this evening. All of the Dallas area lakes on the Trinity water shed are dumping water. This 2015 spring rise will definitely go well into the hot summer.
One ray of sunshine....silt settles out of hot water faster than from cold.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> Checked all of the Dallas city gauges just before Midnight Saturday. They got 1 to 1 1/2 inch average this evening. All of the Dallas area lakes on the Trinity water shed are dumping water. This 2015 spring rise will definitely go well into the hot summer.
> One ray of sunshine....silt settles out of hot water faster than from cold.


And guess what? It kept on raining!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Yep Don, TRA is dropping LL level about 2" a day and now Mother Nature is refilling at 2.5 " a day. At this rate Trinity Bay may become the largest fresh water lake in Texas.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sunbeam, supposedly there won't be instantaneous records broken, but is there a chance the LL dam may have all 12 gates open for a longer period than before?


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Don, the gauge at Rosser at South Dallas has been above 22,000 cfs since May 10. That is two weeks. The gauge is now climbing at about 5000 cfs a day. And more rain to come this week. 

If it does not rain on the upper water shed for the rest of the year the water in the river will take a minimum another two weeks to reduce the flow below 12,000 cfs into the lake.

That means TRA will require to keep all gates open at least one foot until all that water clears. That could be a total of a month of 12 gate flow before this event is over. BUT it is going to rain in the Dallas area three or four days this next week PLUS the Dallas area lakes are dumping water.

In the winter/spring of 1971/72 the river and upper lake stayed muddy until August when we had a similar rain event.


----------

